# California Weekly Hay Report; Jan 14, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Moses Lake, WA Fri Jan 14, 2011

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 15,185 Last Week: 15,625 Last Year: 35,215
Tons Delivered: 5,025 Last Week: 2,575 Last Year: 15,435
Year to Date FOB: 30,810 Last Week: 15,625 Last Year: 56,540
YTD Delivered: 7,600 Last Week: 2,575 Last Year: 23,585

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 2,425 Tons Delivered: 2,300
Compared to last week: All classes of domestic alfalfa traded steady to instances
of 5.00 higher. Demand good and supply light. Retail and stable hay traded mostly
steady. Demand good and supply very light. Out of state hay continues to trickle
in with a firmer undertone noted. Several producers are optimistic concerning new
crop pricing largely due to a limited overall supply and climbing milk prices.
Retail and stable hay supplies continue to dwindle with several new inquiries noted
from producers.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma
-- No New Sales Confirmed.

Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Good 50 240.00-240.00 240.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 750 208.00-230.00 218.87 160.00-175.00 173.44
Good 275 220.00-220.00 220.00 140.00-160.00 150.22
Fair 425 185.00-215.00 186.76 120.00-130.00 123.33
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 150 195.00-225.00 215.00 155.00-155.00 155.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 150 170.00-170.00 170.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 75 105.00-105.00 105.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 240.00-295.00 256.25
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Small square, per bale
Good 50 5.50-5.50 5.50

Northern - Intermountain Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 500 175.00-175.00 175.00 125.00-125.00 125.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 210.00-210.00 210.00 180.00-235.00 188.80

Tracy-Patterson-Stockton-Lodi-Modesto FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 190.00-190.00 190.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 50 180.00-180.00 180.00
Beardless Wheat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good 75 130.00-130.00 130.00
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 50 90.00-90.00 90.00 110.00-110.00 110.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good 50 130.00-130.00 130.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 190.00-190.00 190.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 200 70.00-70.00 70.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 325 180.00-180.00 180.00 120.00-140.00 130.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good 100 100.00-100.00 100.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 180.00-180.00 180.00 220.00-220.00 220.00
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 250 2.75-2.75 2.75 2.00-2.00 2.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Small square, per bale
Good 50 3.50-3.50 3.50
Wheat Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 150 3.00-3.00 3.00 3.00-3.00 3.00
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Good 150 3.50-3.50 3.50

Other hay: 300 Tons:
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa rain damage 75 tons 160.00 Delivered.
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa light rain damage 200 tons 215.00 Delivered.
Northern - Intermountain Areas:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa rain damage 25 tons 135.00 FOB.

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 1,285 Tons Delivered: 1,875
Compared to last week: All classes of Domestic Alfalfa traded steady to 5.00
higher in a limited test. Demand good and supply light. Retail and stable hay
traded steady to firm. Demand very good and supply light. Retail hay continues to
trade firmer as supplies deplete. Several producers are noting overall concern in
supplying existing customers. Many are not able to take on new customers. Milk
prices are slowly climbing leaving some optimism within the dairy hay market.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh
-- No New Sales Confirmed.

South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 375 215.00-230.00 225.33 150.00-190.00 170.63
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 190.00-190.00 190.00 150.00-190.00 170.00
Good 25 175.00-175.00 175.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 280.00-280.00 280.00 280.00-280.00 280.00
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Fair 50 4.80-4.80 4.80

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Premium 50 215.00-215.00 215.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 125 215.00-220.00 217.00 155.00-170.00 161.82
Good/Premium 600 230.00-230.00 230.00 160.00-165.00 162.50

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 175.00-180.00 177.50 135.00-135.00 135.00

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 595 195.00-213.00 197.90 165.00-165.00 165.00
Premium 260 185.00-190.00 185.77 140.00-155.00 145.00

Hanford-Corcoran-Tulare-Visalia FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 185.00-185.00 185.00

Other hay: 680 Tons:
Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced:
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa grassy 80 tons 130.00 FOB.
Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield:
Domestic Cattle Good Sudan kick outs 300 tons 100.00 Delivered.
Domestic Cattle Good Wheat Straw previous year's production 300 tons
45.50-75.00 Delivered.

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 11,475 Tons Delivered: 850
Compared to last week: All classes of Domestic Alfalfa traded steady to firm.
Demand good and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay traded 5.00 to 10.00 higher.
Demand very good and supply very light. Many are beginning to bale across Southern
California. Prices are starting out firm based on overall quality. Retail and
stable hay continues to be very limited. Producers decreased inventories in
comparison to previous years.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 325 218.00-218.00 218.00 155.00-155.00 155.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 210.00-220.00 214.29 150.00-190.00 169.09
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 75 205.00-205.00 205.00
Bermuda Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good 125 72.00-72.00 72.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 190.00-190.00 190.00 150.00-190.00 170.00
Good 75 165.00-165.00 165.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 300.00-300.00 300.00 350.00-350.00 350.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 700 180.00-190.00 183.21 140.00-140.00 140.00
Good 50 160.00-160.00 160.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 185.00-210.00 193.33
Good 250 140.00-160.00 154.00
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 259.00-259.00 259.00 229.00-229.00 229.00

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 400 160.00-175.00 172.50 120.00-130.00 124.23
Good 150 160.00-160.00 160.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 225 150.00-165.00 158.89
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good 25 110.00-110.00 110.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Premium 100 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium/Supreme 300 170.00-170.00 170.00 115.00-117.00 115.55
Premium 1,050 160.00-170.00 160.48 110.00-120.00 114.39
Fair 2,150 120.00-150.00 143.40 80.00-90.00 87.47
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 675 170.00-185.00 173.33 125.00-135.00 128.89
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 750 150.00-175.00 160.17
Good 400 140.00-155.00 154.06
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 200 80.00-80.00 80.00
Bermuda Domestic Cattle
Good 200 55.00-65.00 60.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 800 125.00-130.00 128.91 135.00-145.00 136.67
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 250 125.00-130.00 127.00
Bermuda Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 1,600 40.00-50.00 43.13 23.00-35.00 29.47

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 816-676-7000


----------

